

PHP Function HTML to Array - vail130

http://pastebin.com/47ZKR4UM<p>Hey everyone,<p>I'm working on a project that needs to be able to parse HTML into a meaningful array without sacrificing memory efficiency (aka no recursion). I wasn't able to find this anywhere when I needed it, so I thought I'd share with anyone who could use this function.<p>I hope it's helpful.
======
byoung2
Clickable: <http://pastebin.com/47ZKR4UM>

